# Found Hublot watch...



## JimSTR

Hello everyone! about 3 months ago i found a Hublot watch on the street. Seeing it was that expensive i was going to give it to the police, but a cop friend told me not to trust the police department in the area, that i should just keep it. I posted on craigslist and nearby where it was found, got TONS of messages but none knew the numbers on the back||color||series. What else could i do with it? a friend said he would give me 5k for it, so it seems serious.... If it is genuine at all and i find the owner i will gladly return it, but i don't want to be a chump either. Thanks in advance


----------



## Watchbreath

Take the 5K.


----------



## JimSTR

Thanks. is it genuine though? I don't want to take the risk of giving him something that is possibly fake and then he comes for payback lol. I haven't even cleaned the watch so...here are some pics and a video

Flickr: jmstrater's Photostream






Thanks much


----------



## Watchbreath

From what I can see, it looks good.


----------



## JimSTR

Thank you so much. I'll go with the deal and i'll be donating half, cheers.


----------



## napel

Before you do that, call Hublot. The watch may be registered and the owner could be tracked that way. Worst case, if the owner bought from an AD, they should be able to track him down. Exhaust your efforts before selling it as selling the watch could bring bad Karma.


----------



## JimSTR

Ok, I called. Spent an hour on the phone and got transferred 4 times. I was told that they couldn't give me any information about the watch in the end..... I gave them my info in case they located the owner or shop that purchased the watch. If a name even comes up, I will ask for a generous reward. I've done a lot to try to give it back when i could have just sold it and made 5k. If no response within a week, i will sell it as I'm short on my tuition installment plan.


----------



## napel

JimSTR said:


> Ok, I called. Spent an hour on the phone and got transferred 4 times. I was told that they couldn't give me any information about the watch in the end..... I gave them my info in case they located the owner or shop that purchased the watch. If a name even comes up, I will ask for a generous reward. I've done a lot to try to give it back when i could have just sold it and made 5k. If no response within a week, i will sell it as I'm short on my tuition installment plan.


I hear ya. But look at it this way, you exhausted your efforts and can't find the owner, you did absolutely everything you could have and KUDOS to you. Karma will find you my friend...

View attachment 998613


----------



## JimSTR

I don't get u man. Is karma going to get me or not? If they haven't called me back from hublot it's because they haven't found the guy yet. This watch is more expensive than my car and motorcycle together, enough to pay for one full semester with books and even rent. For the guy that lost it, it might not have been as much; he might have a whole collection with even more expensive kinds, he might drive a 60k car (not so uncommon in DC). So i will not regret it if i end up selling the watch. I already did what i could.


----------



## napel

JimSTR said:


> I don't get u man. Is karma going to get me or not? If they haven't called me back from hublot it's because they haven't found the guy yet. This watch is more expensive than my car and motorcycle together, enough to pay for one full semester with books and even rent. For the guy that lost it, it might not have been as much; he might have a whole collection with even more expensive kinds, he might drive a 60k car (not so uncommon in DC). So i will not regret it if i end up selling the watch. I already did what i could.


There's good and bad Karma and I believe your diligence will bring on the Good. Kudos to you for going above and beyond. Hold it for another week or so and if you end up selling it so be it. At least you tried to get it to it's rightful owner.


----------



## JimSTR

lol i hear you. I could not sell the watch anyways, the friend that had offered me 5k for it turned out to be a big bluff...i'll probably put it up on cragislist or ebay...


----------



## jkysh

Ill give you $50 bucks for it


----------



## napel

JimSTR said:


> lol i hear you. I could not sell the watch anyways, the friend that had offered me 5k for it turned out to be a big bluff...i'll probably put it up on cragislist or ebay...


Let's get a look at it. Is it even authentic? That would be my biggest question, especially since it seems like no one even cares to find it.


----------



## silvertonesx24

napel said:


> Let's get a look at it. Is it even authentic? That would be my biggest question, especially since it seems like no one even cares to find it.


The pictures I see look good. Does it have an obnoxious blue tint on the dial when you use the dial to reflect light?


----------



## 403acmash

JimSTR said:


> I don't get u man. Is karma going to get me or not? If they haven't called me back from hublot it's because they haven't found the guy yet. This watch is more expensive than my car and motorcycle together, enough to pay for one full semester with books and even rent. For the guy that lost it, it might not have been as much; *he might have a whole collection with even more expensive kinds, he might drive a 60k car (not so uncommon in DC). *So i will not regret it if i end up selling the watch. I already did what i could.


So if he drives a nice car, it's less important he gets it back??


----------

